# Benjamin Moore enters the Big Box



## Ryder11 (Aug 31, 2010)

Today Benjamin Moore Canada announced their new alliance with Canadian Tire launching in the spring of 2012. Canadian Tire is a very large retailer selling general merchandise across the country.

They have created a paint specifically for them: Origins by Benjamin Moore. It will be available in both interior and exterior finishes and have about 500 colours to be tinted with the colorants already used by Canadian Tire. On a positive note - they will apparently be providing a Gennex formula for each colour. Not sure where it sits quality wise yet, but it's priced low. It is supposed to start around $30 a gallon. For those unfamiliar with the pricing structure here ben suggested retail is $49. Next step down in price would be Eco Spec and Super Spec.

They will also be selling many CCC products. They haven't said exactly which products will be available but they did mention some Maxum stains and an antirust paint. Not sure what it will be banded, Insl-x/Coronado/something else?

Hard to say what will become of the alliance but I find it funny how the dealer press release makes it sound like they are doing it for us. Right...

With a Canadian Tire just minutes away we'll see how this will affect us. One good thing about our Canadian Tire (and probably many more) is that they are NOT known for quality service. If you're lucky enough to find an employee and they see you coming they turn the other direction.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Interesting.
Here in Amurica ACE Hardware carries BM, and so far as I know is the only other distributor outside the independent dealers.
Although a few dealers have folded, and the ZEKE's is being destroyed by the Son after Dad built it up over 6 decades.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Interesting.
> Here in Amurica ACE Hardware carries BM, and so far as I know is the only other distributor outside the independent dealers.
> Although a few dealers have folded, and the ZEKE's is being destroyed by the Son after Dad built it up over 6 decades.


Same here, Ace is carrying BM. I can't for the life of me understand why P&L dropped the ball, they had a good thing with ACE. I asked at my store why P&L got dropped - he said it's been over 3 years since a rep even visited!!!!


----------



## Cusingeorge (Jan 19, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Interesting.
> Here in Amurica ACE Hardware carries BM, and so far as I know is the only other distributor outside the independent dealers.
> Although a few dealers have folded, and the ZEKE's is being destroyed by the Son after Dad built it up over 6 decades.



Yup, Westlake has it and now the old Kwal stores (now called Professional Paint and Coatings) is BM, Glidden and Kwal.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

my cost for BEN is about $36/gallon..I think that is too much money for that product...I don't think CT gives contractors a deal on their paint..Maybe that'll change..I have a store a few blocks away.


----------



## Ryder11 (Aug 31, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> my cost for BEN is about $36/gallon..I think that is too much money for that product...I don't think CT gives contractors a deal on their paint..Maybe that'll change..I have a store a few blocks away.


BMs prices are different for each market. Our MSP for ben is higher then $36/gal. It's also not fair to compare ben to Origins. ben should be the clear winner.

I'd like to know how it will compare to SuperSpec. Will be be any better? Worse? We'll soon find out.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

*Built-in Primer!!!!!!*

At 20-25$ a gallon with a built in primer, I'm sure the client will ask to provide the paint for us

http://www.canadiantire.ca/search/s...7338892611&bmUID=1337338892611&bmLocale=fr_CA


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

You Canadians are weird. Does Discount Tire sells paint too? How about Autozone?

Sent from Android Phone using Paint Talk


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You Canadians are weird. Does Discount Tire sells paint too? How about Autozone?
> 
> Sent from Android Phone using Paint Talk


Its not just a tire store. Its a sweet ass tire store! I love Canadian Tire. Its (at least IMO ) an upscale Box store. Similar to maybe a Menards here. Better products, and higher caliber staff. Then again, I've only been to the CT's in the Windsor area.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Its not just a tire store. Its a sweet ass tire store! I love Canadian Tire. Its (at least IMO ) an upscale Box store. Similar to maybe a Menards here. Better products, and higher caliber staff. Then again, I've only been to the CT's in the Windsor area.



Menards=high end box stores????? :blink::surrender::no::laughing:

Are their two versions of Menards that I am not aware of?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Menards=high end box stores????? :blink::surrender::no::laughing:
> 
> Are their two versions of Menards that I am not aware of?


Compared to the orange and blue boxes around me....yes, they're hands down the winner. I drive 45 minutes to go to Menards. Nicer selection of products, and more knowledgeable employees. Closest Menards to me is in Flint.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Weird. In my experience, I view Menards as cheaper paints (real cheap), poorer quality wood, generic branded tools, and some groceries. Stores do look nicer. 

Everytime a customer uses wood items from Menards, we need to spend double the time sanding.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> my cost for BEN is about $36/gallon..I think that is too much money for that product...I don't think CT gives contractors a deal on their paint..Maybe that'll change..I have a store a few blocks away.


If an authorized BM dealer is cost selling below that, they will lose their distributor status.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

STAR said:


> If an authorized BM dealer is cost selling below that, they will lose their distributor status.


MSP is $31.99 or $32.99 I believe


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

oh no... BM in big box means many PT members will see their products as a cheap sell-out now and probably be calling BM DIY paint in the months ahead. This can't be good for BM... tough group here on PT. What will you guys use now? :whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am sure it is a despec'd paint like other stuff from box stores. Now worries. BM has said it is not a rebadge of existing stuff, special for the box store.

BTW, looked at a room painted with Behr PP Ultra (yellow, eggshell). Very obvious burnishing from washing the walls. More than what I would expect from an eggshell. Do you do scrub tests on the finishes or just focus on application?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I am sure it is a despec'd paint like other stuff from box stores. Now worries. BM has said it is not a rebadge of existing stuff, special for the box store.
> 
> BTW, looked at a room painted with Behr PP Ultra (yellow, eggshell). Very obvious burnishing from washing the walls. More than what I would expect from an eggshell. Do you do scrub tests on the finishes or just focus on application?


Actually scrub tests come first for wall paint applications after cure time, sometimes the day after its applied just to see what happens. If it cant pass that its no good for us and not worth checking for anything else. 

We've been through the flat enamels, eggshells and now working back to the straight flat Premium Plus to see what if any burnishing occurs and how bad. 

More and more people are requesting flat lately which is odd after our long haul with eggshells. Last year I bought flat paint once.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

This surface was a couple years old, but washed down after posters were removed this spring. Plenty of cure time, but could see everywhere they wiped the wall.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I did a repaint over behr flat and it was horrible. It was a flat so it coud be expected. I do know a aura or regal matte wouldnt behave like this.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> This surface was a couple years old, but washed down after posters were removed this spring. Plenty of cure time, but could see everywhere they wiped the wall.


Thats odd for eggshell


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I did a repaint over behr flat and it was horrible. It was a flat so it coud be expected. I do know a aura or regal matte wouldnt behave like this.


That is what I am hoping won't occur with the new flat Premium Plus. I never used any BEHR Premium Plus ever until January this year after the new formulation came out. I hope its half decent for a flat, its a great price but if the 2nd coat drags over the 1st then that won't work for me. 

My mountain bike has a flat factory finish and when you touch it, it leaves a mark. Same with a matte finish on a motorcycle so might be a bit much to ask of a wall paint. We'll see.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> My mountain bike has a flat factory finish and when you touch it, it leaves a mark.


Then why don't you paint it with some BEHR Ultra SG :jester:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Rcon said:


> Then why don't you paint it with some BEHR Ultra SG :jester:


* dont forget to take the wet hide photos as well, the dry hide wont look as good


----------

